# Saltdogg walk behind spreader



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

I bought two of these and only needed one this past year. I did start to assemble it but I put it back in the box. New. I'm looking to get 150 for it. Located in NW Indiana. Any questions text me at 219-713-8176 thanks Brian


----------

